# In The Trenches Financial Recovery



## InTheTrenches (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

I've been out of circulation for a while but now back to blogging. I wanted to share the FREE online book I have available *In The Trenches - Financial Survival During Times of Hardship* Please pass it on to those who might need and benefit from it.

http://inthetrenches2009.blogspot.com/2010/12/free-copy-of-in-trenches-financial.html[/URL]

There is a good section in there about starting a food storage program. We lived in a rural area of Washington and experienced all the joys and challenges of raising most of our own food, digging out our septic, and learning how to live on a extremely limited and sometimes non-existent income. We made it! We lived, and learned, and loved.


----------

